# Reccomend some plants for a 20g long.



## Daemonfly (Mar 21, 2004)

I've been fighting the layout of my 20g long for a while. I can't seem to get it to a point that I'm happy with it, mainly due to it's shallowness.

Reccomend me some plants I could consider (ones available in the US).

Setup is:
20g long tank
Eco-complete mixed with some Tahitian Moon black sand
55w AHSupply kit w/ reflector, as well as a 20w NO fixture.
Pressurized CO2

Some "Blank-slate" pics of the tank, with my "dragon-head" driftwood 
http://www.daemonfly.com/images/20g/ECfullshot.jpg
http://www.daemonfly.com/images/20g/full.jpg
http://www.daemonfly.com/images/20g/20preview1.jpg

Latest pic before I pulled tons of stuff out due to bad algae infestation (no CO2 at the time, nor decent ferts):
http://www.daemonfly.com/images/20g/fullfeb16.jpg (Vinyl tubing _was_ clear  )


----------



## shannon (Jan 30, 2004)

*plants for 20G*

Hi Fly....
If you live anywhere near Lancaster PA, and have never visited "That Fish Place", that would be a great place to start. They have the best plant selectoin I've ever seen in a pet store and fairly knowledgable staff (at least they did a few years ago the last time I was there), They also carry more fish species than I've ever seen. If you haven't been there and you're not too far away; go and enjoy  Shannon


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

If I had a spare 20 long laying around I would probably do a tank with mainly crypts and anbuias. They have really been grabbing my interest lately.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

I am currently aquascaping my 20g long with mostly stem plants and a sprinkling of Anubias and ferns. I would stick to species that have small leaved plants (in the aquascaping forum, there is a discussion on nano tanks... it has a good list to work from):

Foreground, the tank isn't very tall so you will want the shortest plants possible. Personally, I would go with Glossostigma elatinoides. You have the lighting for it!  

Anubias nana, Bolbitis heudelotii have proven to be good choices for me. Wendtii 'bronze' is a small crypt with interesting texture and color.

Good stem plant choices include anything with small leaves --Mayaca fluviatilis, H. micranthemoides (baby tears), H. zosterifolia (stargrass), Didiplis diandra

For red plants, Rotala indica, Rotala wallichii, and Ludwigia repens are commonly available choices.

Carlos


----------



## little worm on a big hook (Mar 15, 2004)

hey daemon, whereabouts in pa you from?


----------



## Daemonfly (Mar 21, 2004)

I'm from Erie, Pa, up in the NW corner, a bit far from Lancaster to physically go to the store 

For stem plants, I'd need something that grows slower/low. My Red Ludwigia seems to fit this, but my Rotala & Ambulia (duh!) grow a bit too fast for my liking. I do have a Crypt Wendtii "Bronze", but it's growing quite well, already up to the top of the tank :shock: :lol: 

Perhaps I'll get some more Glosso. I only have a tiny portion I'm trying to grow in my 2.5g with 13w. Also want some Riccia to cover my slate "loach cave". Still don't know what to use in the sides, background.

My main problem is just not knowing many species of plants and how they'll grow, so I can't easily pick & choose what would work for me (yet  ). I've mainly dealt with lower light plants. I'll take a look in that Nano discussion. My tank is deffinately in a "re-do state" so I'm ready to replant the whole thing. I also love the driftwood, but I'm starting to think it might be a bit too big.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

For something that does not grow rapidly, and does not reach for the top rapidly, I recommend Bacopa monnieri. It is dark green, easy to grow, and does not die back unless conditions get really bad. It can form dense bushes.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I'll second that bacopa. I have some in my tank now. The best part is it can be found around here in ditches.


----------



## Daemonfly (Mar 21, 2004)

Well, so far I have a decent list of plants between this post & that Weekly Nano tank thread. 

Now, I just have to see what I can actually aquire, and try to come up with a pleasing aquascape. (and get rid of algae problem I currently have).


----------



## tanVincent (Mar 19, 2004)

Java fern for the plants behind the loach cave :0

Haha...cheap and good 

Cheers
Vincent


----------



## Pigheaddd (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: plants for 20G*



shannon said:


> Hi Fly....
> If you live anywhere near Lancaster PA, and have never visited "That Fish Place", that would be a great place to start. They have the best plant selectoin I've ever seen in a pet store and fairly knowledgable staff (at least they did a few years ago the last time I was there), They also carry more fish species than I've ever seen. If you haven't been there and you're not too far away; go and enjoy  Shannon


PA/MD/DC/VA guys & girls,

if you haven't been Aquarium Center, thats a place you really need to go. compare That Fish Place and Aquarium Center, AC definitely has more fishes and plants in my opinion. its only 1.5 hrs driving from Lancaster to AC. TRUST me. its a worth trip. you wont disappoint!!!

here is AC's website:

http://www.aquariumcenter.com

you will definitely fine some fishes and plants that RARELY see in your LFS.

Tim


----------



## Daemonfly (Mar 21, 2004)

Hrm, nice website & I could easily order stuff from them with quick shipping. Don't think I'd bother with the 5-6 hour drive though.

Looking through their site, it sure is nice to see them offering NON-aquatic plants that will (not) "do well fully submerged"... :roll: Alternanthera ficoidea for example.


----------

